# OMG! How embarrassing!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kids, please get off my clothes, I need to show your Aunties something....
View attachment 94240


.



Abbey: who me? Me: Yes, both of you.....move it!!
View attachment 94241



.



Ava: do you mean me too? :innocent: me: YES!! Move your butts!!! Please!
View attachment 94242




.



:w00t::w00t: :w00t::w00t:I'm wondering when this happened this afternoon!!!!!! :w00t::w00t: :w00t::w00t:
View attachment 94243


....and why didn't anyone tell me?!!!! :smtease:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Pat, can't help but laugh thou....so many things I could say about this....LOL 
that's really strange that you didn't hear it rip, feel a draft ?? let's hope it happened in the car as you just got home.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !:wub:That is TOO funny !!!
My oh my those malts are just so adorable !

Jenna


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:new_shocked::new_shocked::eek2_gelb2::woohoo2: Hey lady -- you're flapping in the breeze. OMG Pat -- you gave me my laugh for the day...maybe even for the week. :HistericalSmiley: So sweet of Ava and Abbey to cover it up. They must have been so _em-*bare-assed*_ for their mommy. Sorry Pat - i couldn't stop myself.:smrofl:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
'cause they were enjoying the VIEW!!:w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:lmao !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG Pat!!! You are not serious, are you?!?!? :new_shocked:That is a HUGE rip. LOL! How could you not have FELT THE BREEZE?!? :HistericalSmiley:I hope either your shirt was tucked in or you wore panties that matched your outfit...LOL! :wavetowel2::Girl power:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG! Poor Pat!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :new_shocked::new_shocked::eek2_gelb2::woohoo2: Hey lady -- you're flapping in the breeze. OMG Pat -- you gave me my laugh for the day...maybe even for the week. :HistericalSmiley: So sweet of Ava and Abbey to cover it up. They must have been so _em-*bare-assed*_ for their mommy. Sorry Pat - i couldn't stop myself.:smrofl:


 
HAHAHA! Guess you would have been OK if you were just laying face down in those jeans... Fluffs would have literally covered your butt! LOL.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LOL! the commentary was priceless!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Pat, you always make me laugh! :HistericalSmiley: You're a riot!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I hope you were wearing your best underwear!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOOOL that is soooo funny ... thanks for the giggles


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Pat - this is too funny! Did you at least have on cute undies?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

haha....how funny. they are all over it. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LitGal said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> I hope you were wearing your best underwear!


 
It was a thong day :chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :new_shocked::new_shocked::eek2_gelb2::woohoo2: Hey lady -- you're flapping in the breeze. OMG Pat -- you gave me my laugh for the day...maybe even for the week. :HistericalSmiley: So sweet of Ava and Abbey to cover it up. They must have been so _em-*bare-assed*_ for their mommy. Sorry Pat - i couldn't stop myself.:smrofl:


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Your replies made me laugh too!!! Hey, at least I WAS wearing underware! :w00t: 


Everytime I think about it, I start laughing all over again...:blush:

It must have happened after I was home, i mean I think I would have felt a draft!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe that was the reason for the cute expression on your face on the metro in New York?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

WHY would anyone say ANYTHING???? It is nice to get a free PEEPSHOW:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Hee, Hee!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: Pat, you are soooo Funny!!!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute ..poor pat.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

HAHAHHA! Oh no, Pat!!! :blush: Sorry that happened to you! Hey, maybe it happened right before you got home and no one saw it???


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Pat!!! That is hilarious!!!

The same thing happened to me but I was at a wedding...in church..and everyone heard it and turned around!!! It was THE WORST moment ever!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Can't stop LMAO!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG tooo funny Pat!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

